# Sherry wine vs sherry vinegar



## Ociforme9 (May 29, 2010)

Can someone tell me the difference between sherry wine and sherry vinegar?  Can they be used interchangeably?   Thank you


----------



## Andy M. (May 29, 2010)

Sherry wine is a wine.  You can drink it or cook with it.

Sherry vinegar is a vinegar.  You can't drink it (unless you like to drink vinegar) but you can use it as you would any vinegar.

Wine "spoils".  When it spoils, it turns into vinegar.  In a similar way, you can drink apple cider but when it spoils, it turns into apple cider vinegar.

There are also champagne vinegars, red wine vinegars, white wine vinegars - etc.


----------

